# Clarifying an SPs other functions?



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a friend that I am pretty sure is an SP, but I am stuck on the other 2 functions. He is very expressive and a bit of a clown when in a group of people; likes to make them laugh and is often seen laughing. But I also find him to be quieter when joining a group, only loosening up a bit later into the proceedings; and he likes to listen to music when he walks to and from class (with a rather leisurely pace, I might add).

These seem to be contradictory activities, because I would think extroverts would immediately be talking when joining a group of people and would not have those headphones on because they would miss a chance to interact with others.

He is also very close to his family, and pictures on FaceBook show them all touching each other and he expresses his love for his nieces and nephews and siblings quite openly....but enjoys motocross and doing bike stuff and can detail to me what a specific drum pedal does, too (hes a self taught drummer). I would think a person with a T function would be a bit more closed off about feelings, and one with an F preference wouldn't be so into the details of motorcycles or drum sets.

Thank you for any clarification!

OWL

EDIT: he also has a large tattoo of a koi and lotus flowers that covers his lower leg. When asked about why he got said tattoo, the reply is that he "just liked the ink". We also had conversations about music and how he was disappointed that the class called "the History of Rock" mostly just had pop-chart hits and didnt even mention Queen. Would that say anything toward his personality?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am stuck between ISTP and ISFP, but I am thinking more F.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Could be an ESFP. 

I'm ESTP and I love to talk to people and socialize but I too listen to music on the way to class and/or to avoid talking to strangers. I'm not big on small talk with people I don't know and/or don't care to know. I have a mission and they're just distractions.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Could be an ESFP.
> 
> I'm ESTP and I love to talk to people and socialize but I too listen to music on the way to class and/or to avoid talking to strangers. I'm not big on small talk with people I don't know and/or don't care to know. I have a mission and they're just distractions.



he has a rather leisurely pace when walking, though. When I was walking back to the dorms with him, I had to adjust my normal pace a bit. If he was on a mission (like I am when I go someplace) wouldn't he walk quickly? Also, during our walk the other day, I was the one asking all the questions and getting the conversation rolling. He seemed alright with talking to me and happy to explain what a double-bass pedal was and how to use it, (among our other topics), but--surprisingly for an ISTJ--I was doing most of the talking/questions....


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> he has a rather leisurely pace when walking, though. When I was walking back to the dorms with him, I had to adjust my normal pace a bit. If he was on a mission (like I am when I go someplace) wouldn't he walk quickly? Also, during our walk the other day, I was the one asking all the questions and getting the conversation rolling. He seemed alright with talking to me and happy to explain what a double-bass pedal was and how to use it, (among our other topics), but--surprisingly for an ISTJ--I was doing most of the talking/questions....


I don't run everywhere, but leisurely walking isn't limited by type, it's just a human thing. Sometimes introverts ask all the questions and other times extroverts ask all the questions. Being an extrovert doesn't mean he's going to initiate all the questions, since you were doing that, it made his job easier. It also depends upon how well he knows you, what your relations are (friend, family, possible romantic interest, colleague, etc).


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

well, im interested in him.... :blushed:


----------



## Anakin (Sep 21, 2010)

Im thinking either ESFP or ISFP

the extrovert & introvert aspects will need more clarification


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> well, im interested in him.... :blushed:


I figured. Does he know? That can also affect the way he treats/communicates with you.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

uh, im working on that. Never flirted much before.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

can you suggest some things I could watch for/do when I see him next to help me clarify things? See if he does the talking when we walk together, for example?


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a big laugher too, and I'm an I. I've found all types of SPs (who I know) to be clowns when in the right mood. I feel like there's not enough info about him to draw a conclusion.

I know both an ISTP and ESTP who taught themselves to play guitar, but I suppose anybody could, if they are determined.

His reason for getting the tattoo sounds like something any impulsive SP could do. The leisurely pace could be anybody as well.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

what more information would be helpful? Um...a lot of the Facebook pictures are of him with his family, all seem very close, and he even made a photo of his nephew his profile pic. THere's even this realy cute one with him giving his neice a horsey-ride. He does say he plays video games a lot. OH, and he hadn't really chosen a major at the beginning of the year, but now he decided(ish) on Art, with an emphasis in painting... He also mentioned that his sisters all seem to have ADD (and suspected that he had a little of it too) and seemed to be annoyed that his sisters talk too much.

IM actually starting to lean more towards IS_P, but it is hard to tell because he could very well be putting on an extroverted front like I do. So that could be throwing things off a bit... 


Hmm, more observation seems to be in order. what an ISTJ seems to do best... :dry:


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

Complaining of people talking too much would make me think IS_P as well, but now that I think about it, even my ESTP dad can complain about our ES_J relatives talking too much! In general, it's probably an I trait, but when it comes to siblings, I suppose even an E might find them annoying?

The horsey-rides with the neice reminds me of a picture I have of my ISTP brother giving a friend's little brother one of those rides.

My ISTP brother was always much more into video games than I was.

I enjoyed drawing as a kid, but then again, my ISTP brother also enjoyed ceramics in high school. Neither of us were interested in pursuing art as a major, though.

I still feel like I've come up empty-handed trying to type your SP guy, sorry!:crazy:


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Uhhh... you could ask him to take the test... Though if you're crushing on him he's probably an ESFP or ESTP, Si and Se tend to attract each other.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

he does seem to be a bit less reserved than I am. While we were practicing one-steps (turn based sparing without actually touching each other) he began to gyrate and groove to the music, swung his hips around and---I dont know what it was called but it was funny and suggestive. Hes pretty much a goof!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> can you suggest some things I could watch for/do when I see him next to help me clarify things? See if he does the talking when we walk together, for example?


I'm only one sign off...so I'll try to give my best advice.

Make sure there is a lot of eye contact, that's usually a good sign. If he touches you voluntarily, that's also good. If I was interested in someone, I would likely laugh at their jokes (even if they're not that funny), make a lot of eye contact, check them out, touch or attempt to touch them w/o being awkward or making a big deal out of it, talk quite a lot, try not to over-talk...I would walk and talk, I would also walk and listen. It depends upon my target.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

OK, after further observation and interaction (gosh I'm such a geek!) I think I have pretty much identified him as an ISTP....how do I get an ISTP to know that I'm interested in him? He seems much more talkative/expressive while participating in the club (Taekwondo) but after class, he seems a bit more reserved. I have tried talking to him on the way back to the dorms, but i must be asking the wrong questions because all the answers he gives are one line long. He doesn't actually speak tons more in class, but he acts goofy a lot.


----------

